# Labiaplasty?



## Liz_x3

I am seriously contemplating the surgery, but wanted to hear about the experience of other women first.  I like the idea of it, but am nervous about the results looking odd and the pain/healing process/complications.  I've been unhappy with my... uhm... womanly parts haha since I was younger and it's also sometimes uncomfortable in certain underwear.  I'm just scared about waking up after the surgery and having some sort of awful complications or not even having a labia at all!!


----------



## labelwhore04

omg! I personally would never go through with it, the thought terrifies me, i wouldn't want anyone messing with my womanly parts lol! OP, i don't think you should go through with it, we're all unique down there, there's nothing to be self concious about and let's face it, labias aren't the most attractive looking body part on anyone


----------



## natalie78

All of our parts look and feel differently...not bad or good...just different.

Op, I think most of us, for one reason or another, have certain types of underwear that we cannot wear comfortably.  I don't want to get graphic, but I cannot imagine any reason to be unhappy with the nether regions.  At least, not unhappy enough to go through such an invasive procedure.  

Unless you are in the porn business and it hinders your performance ability


----------



## ~bastet

natalie78 said:


> Op, I think most of us, for one reason or another, have certain types of underwear that we cannot wear comfortably. /QUOTE]
> 
> QFT.  I've tossed panties because they were uncomfortable.  I wouldn't get surgery 'down there' unless it was reconstructive.  It sounds like it would be really painful to get an operation in such a sensitive area.
> 
> I think that everyone's lady bits look different, but in the media, we're exposed to only one type of labia (i.e. what is seen in adult-oriented material) and we internalize that as 'normal.'


----------



## being.myself

I thought I wanted this, then I realised I just wanted an excellent sex life.  I hope it doesn't get you down too much.


----------



## HauteMama

This is an interesting question. When the question of breast enhancement comes up, people are told they are being judgemental if they say they disagree with the procedure or that people should be confident with what they have. People are constantly told that if it makes YOU feel better, then you should go ahead. And yet this OP mentions a cosmetic surgery and is told that she ought to be fine with the way she is.

Now, it is highly unlikely that I'd allow anyone to take a scalpel to either my breasts or my nether regions, but that's just me. But I guess I don't see what's so significantly different about this than from any other cosmetic procedure (except other procedures are usually done on a more visible body part). The risks associated with the procedure are fairly small; it would be unlikely to affect sex except for the immediate healing period. 

So while I wouldn't do it personally, if this is something that really bothers you or that you really feel uncomfortable about, I guess I don't see it as significantly different from breast or eyelid or other surgeries. The whole point of any cosmetic procedure isn't NEED; it is to make the patient feel more confident with him or herself.


----------



## labelwhore04

OP should do whatever she feels is right for her. I wanted to ask, op are you married/in a relationship? if so, what does your man think about it?


----------



## Charles

HauteMama said:


> This is an interesting question. When the question of breast enhancement comes up, people are told they are being judgemental if they say they disagree with the procedure or that people should be confident with what they have. People are constantly told that if it makes YOU feel better, then you should go ahead. And yet this OP mentions a cosmetic surgery and is told that she ought to be fine with the way she is.
> 
> Now, it is highly unlikely that I'd allow anyone to take a scalpel to either my breasts or my nether regions, but that's just me. But I guess I don't see what's so significantly different about this than from any other cosmetic procedure (except other procedures are usually done on a more visible body part). The risks associated with the procedure are fairly small; it would be unlikely to affect sex except for the immediate healing period.
> 
> So while I wouldn't do it personally, if this is something that really bothers you or that you really feel uncomfortable about, I guess I don't see it as significantly different from breast or eyelid or other surgeries. The whole point of any cosmetic procedure isn't NEED; it is to make the patient feel more confident with him or herself.



To me, I see even less point to this, unless it's medically necessary.  Breast augmentation is about changing the physical appearance of a body part that is seen by everyone else (most of the time covered, of course).  In this case, typically, only the OP and her SO is privy to that area, so I'm not sure why she'd feel the need to change its appearance..especially when there's not much stigma or bias attached to they physical appearance of it. 

I'm curious if this is more about the physical appearance or physical discomfort.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Do alot of people see you in these certain kinds of underwear you feel you don't look good in? (One never knows what someones job is. Maybe she has to wear these underwear for some reason.)

Whatever decision you make, do your homework. speak to at least 3 doctors & if one says don't do it, trust him. He's the conservative one & isn't looking just to make a buck.


----------



## HauteMama

Charles said:


> To me, I see even less point to this, unless it's medically necessary.  Breast augmentation is about changing the physical appearance of a body part that is seen by everyone else (most of the time covered, of course).  In this case, typically, only the OP and her SO is privy to that area, so I'm not sure why she'd feel the need to change its appearance..especially when there's not much stigma or bias attached to they physical appearance of it.
> 
> I'm curious if this is more about the physical appearance or physical discomfort.


 
But regarding breast augmentation, women argue until they are blue in the face that they didn't do it (or they don't want to do it) for anyone else, and that they don't care what anyone else thinks. They claim they ONLY do it to make themselves feel better. If that is true (which I don't think it is, simply because no one does much of anything without considering at least what others might think or say), then what's the difference with this procedure?

So, no there might not be the stigma attached to the appearance of one's lady parts, but if she feels uncomfortable entering into intimate relationships because of it, it might be worthwhile to HER to get the procedure.

Again, I'm not advocating any sort of plastic surgery. I'm just saying that if someone does a different plastic surgery to make themselves feel more confident, what's really the difference with this? But I absolutely agree with VLL in that the OP ought to consult with a number of dr.s, do her homework and not rush into anything.


----------



## Allisonfaye

I can't imagine even caring what anyone thought of my labia. lol
But seriously, how often does anyone actually SEE this part of you? I think someone said it..unless you are a porn star and need it to make a living...I just don't see the point. 

Can I ask a personal question? I mean, you did kind of open the door given the topic. Is this for you or a SO?


----------



## lorihmatthews

I think the question you should be asking is WHY you are uncomfortable in your own skin, not whether or not you should have surgery.


----------



## cheburashka

lorihmatthews said:


> I think the question you should be asking is WHY you are uncomfortable in your own skin, not whether or not you should have surgery.



Wow, a bit drastic and personal, no ? She mentioned for once she is physically uncomfortable, she might have not wanted to give us a whole story but to automatically assume she somehow lacks confidence because of it = ignorance at its best.


----------



## vhdos

From my understanding, women get labiaplasty for a number of reasons (a desire to reduce pain or discomfort, shame or embarrassment, to increase sexual function, etc.).  Whatever the reason, if OP feels like she needs/wants the procedure, then that's her prerogative.  I see nothing wrong with a little plastic surgery to make yourself feel better (physically or emotionally).  I didn't get the impression that OP was coming here for a pep-talk on why she should be happy just the way she is...


----------



## vhdos

cheburashka said:


> Wow, a bit drastic and personal, no ? She mentioned for once she is physically uncomfortable, she might have not wanted to give us a whole story but to automatically assume she somehow lacks confidence because of it = ignorance at its best.



My thoughts exactly.


----------



## kayti

I haven't had it but do what you want. I think it's a fairly short and straightforward procedure (I used to work in a plastic surgeon's office). I'd consider doing it but it's not on the top of my list. You shouldn't be forced to live uncomfortably down there!


----------



## guccimamma

i can think of alot of other things on my body that i'd fix first...but if that's the top of your list....then go for it


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

Only you can decide what's right for you. Think long and hard about it, but if it will make you more comfortable and you really want it, go for it. Be sure to do your research first!


----------



## alliemia

What is the procedure exactly? I don't get it. Overly large labia? Or some kind of vaginal pain?


----------



## CuTe_ClAsSy

alliemia said:


> What is the procedure exactly? I don't get it. Overly large labia? Or some kind of vaginal pain?





> *Labiaplasty* (also *labioplasty*, *labia minor reduction*, and *labial reduction*)[1] is plastic surgery of either the labia majora or the labia minora or both  the external folds of skin surrounding the structures of the vulva  in order to reduce the size of elongated labia.[2] Moreover, a labiaplasty that creates labia where there were none, usually is a subordinate procedure within a vaginoplasty, plastic surgery of the vagina.[3] The medical and sociologic reasons for labial reduction include the correction of labial damage occurred during childbirth, the elimination of pain and discomfort consequent to larger and enlarged labia, and for personal, æsthetic reasons, as cosmetic surgery.


Basics from Wikipedia


----------



## lorihmatthews

cheburashka said:


> Wow, a bit drastic and personal, no ? She mentioned for once she is physically uncomfortable, she might have not wanted to give us a whole story but to automatically assume she somehow lacks confidence because of it = ignorance at its best.





vhdos said:


> My thoughts exactly.



Why am I ignorant for asking why? It's just a question. Why crucify me for an honest question? And insult my intelligence on top of that? Gee, thanks. She said she was unhappy in addition to being uncomfortable. That says to me there might be a psychological element that she might want to think about before going under the knife.


----------



## vhdos

^As with many plastic surgery procedures, there is often a psychological element.  My point was that I don't think that OP came here to be judged or to listen to the "evils" of cosmetic surgery.  It sounds to me like she was hoping that others could offer support and/or share their own personal experiences.   
Insulting your intelligence was certainly not my intent and I apologize if that's the way you read it.


----------



## cheburashka

lorihmatthews said:


> Why am I ignorant for asking why? It's just a question. Why crucify me for an honest question? And insult my intelligence on top of that? Gee, thanks. She said she was unhappy in addition to being uncomfortable. That says to me there might be a psychological element that she might want to think about before going under the knife.



I absolutely did not mean to crucify you or by any means to insult your intelligence and I am sorry if it came out that way. You have wisdom and life experiences I couldn't even fanthom based on your posting history. It's just semantically the way you phrased your question " why you are uncomfortable in your skin not whether or not to have a surgery" is very black and white and implied by default that one can't be comfortable in their own skin yet to have cosmetic surgery. I think there can be a psychological component to it that vhdos is talking about, but I think there also can not be if that makes sense. A lot of celebrities for example are already very beautiful to begin with, but get plastic surgery to go from beautiful to breathtaking to advance their career not because they are uncomfortable in their skin.


----------



## Allisonfaye

On second thought, after looking at the pic on Wikipedia (yes, there ARE pics), I think I need one, too.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

If you Goggle Labiaplasty, there are several pictures that come up about the surgery.


----------



## krissypoo1975

I actually would consider this and not at all for cosmetic reasons.  After 4 babies my nether regions just aren't what they used to be and certain activities that resulted in those beautiful babies can be really uncomfortable and sometimes painful.  So I totally get that reason for a procedure.  I don't think pain and discomfort should be classified as cosemetic anyway.  A person getting a breast reduction does it because of pain (normally)

OP good luck with your decision.  If it makes you more comfortable, go for it.


----------



## Sloane_Ranger

Personally unless it is for medical reasons or an _extreme _ appearance I wouldn't do it.

I just think everyone's womanly parts look different, and it's not like most people's are seen by everyone anyways.
Personally I don't see the need.


----------



## Charles

HauteMama said:


> But regarding breast augmentation, women argue until they are blue in the face that they didn't do it (or they don't want to do it) for anyone else, and that they don't care what anyone else thinks. They claim they ONLY do it to make themselves feel better. If that is true (which I don't think it is, simply because no one does much of anything without considering at least what others might think or say), then what's the difference with this procedure?
> 
> So, no there might not be the stigma attached to the appearance of one's lady parts, but if she feels uncomfortable entering into intimate relationships because of it, it might be worthwhile to HER to get the procedure.
> 
> Again, I'm not advocating any sort of plastic surgery. I'm just saying that if someone does a different plastic surgery to make themselves feel more confident, what's really the difference with this? But I absolutely agree with VLL in that the OP ought to consult with a number of dr.s, do her homework and not rush into anything.



No, I get that, but both you and I know that most plastic surgery is based on women (and men) doing something to make them look a certain way based on what they feel society thinks is attractive.  I guess I don't see and trend towards a "socially attractive vaginal look".  Ya know?

In other words, I'd be more concerned about why she feels her vagina isn't attractive (ie some form of abuse in the past)....if that's a major reason for wanting this.


----------



## girlsnstilettos

*Vegas Long Legs* got me curious, so googled labiaplasty and found 'before' and 'after' pics. After viewing the photos, I can understand why women may want the procedure done whether its for cosmetic reasons, discomfort, or the combination of both.


----------



## Julide

Gosh isn't it ok to say I want to change myself without there being a huge psychological reason behind it? Do we ask women who are natural brunettes what childhood trauma they have gone thru that makes them want to be blonde? Just like a person who exersizes to acheive a certain look I am certain there are people who use surgery to achieve a look too. Maybe you would not do it but I don't think that you need any explaination for why another person would. Geez. She asked if anyone had gone thru the surgery and what their experiences were, not what you thought of her doing the surgery.


----------



## Charles

Julide said:


> Gosh isn't it ok to say I want to change myself without there being a huge psychological reason behind it? Do we ask women who are natural brunettes what childhood trauma they have gone thru that makes them want to be blonde? Just like a person who exersizes to acheive a certain look I am certain there are people who use surgery to achieve a look too. Maybe you would not do it but I don't think that you need any explaination for why another person would. Geez. She asked if anyone had gone thru the surgery and what their experiences were, not what you thought of her doing the surgery.



Tad bit different from getting permanent surgery.


----------



## cheburashka

Charles said:


> Tad bit different from getting permanent surgery.



I dunno, in my time on this forum, several times I remeber reading posts including once in the secret section about posters confessing they buy high priced designer bags to make themselves feel better about themselves because they feel bad about their weight or appearance and no one jumped to psychologically analyze them. Somehow surgery is a different story and people feel it's ok to comment about others people choices.


----------



## coconutsboston

vhdos said:


> From my understanding, women get labiaplasty for a number of reasons (a desire to reduce pain or discomfort, shame or embarrassment, to increase sexual function, etc.). Whatever the reason, if OP feels like she needs/wants the procedure, then that's her prerogative. I see nothing wrong with a little plastic surgery to make yourself feel better (physically or emotionally). I didn't get the impression that OP was coming here for a pep-talk on why she should be happy just the way she is...


 
I second this.  I'd also be interested to hear from people who have had this done, just out of curiosity now that I've read through all of the posts.


----------



## bisousx

OP - since this is not a commonly discussed surgery, I think your best bet is to visit a plastic surgery forum, where you can probably find more discussion about the surgery itself with other women. Good luck


----------



## trishaluvslv

krissypoo1975 said:


> *I actually would consider this and not at all for cosmetic reasons. After 4 babies my nether regions just aren't what they used to be and certain activities that resulted in those beautiful babies can be really uncomfortable and sometimes painful*. So I totally get that reason for a procedure. I don't think pain and discomfort should be classified as cosemetic anyway. A person getting a breast reduction does it because of pain (normally)
> 
> OP good luck with your decision. If it makes you more comfortable, go for it.


 
  ITA, have considered this myself of late even, given how much time i spend in the gym, it can be uncomfortable running 40 miles a week or sitting on a bike for 20 miles,  so kudos to the op for having the guts to post this thread....and like Julide's previous post, i don't question her judgement at all, whether we want to change from brunette to blond, or cover the gray hair or get laser hair removel or make our female nether parts improved, it's all the same, about wanting to be hppy and comfortable in our own bodies (as my DH said when we married - some day post kids if you want to put your body back together the way I found you that's fine with me, or NOT - YOUR choice  )  we should respect the freedom to choose and not judge the motivation......

and as the op originally asked, i would also love to her from anyone whose had some experience with this procedure.....but those passing judgement please start your own thread


----------



## vhdos

cheburashka said:


> I dunno, in my time on this forum, several times I remeber reading posts including once in the secret section about posters confessing they buy high priced designer bags to make themselves feel better about themselves because they feel bad about their weight or appearance and no one jumped to psychologically analyze them. Somehow surgery is a different story and people feel it's ok to comment about others people choices.



Yes, it's as though people who undergo cosmetic surgery are somehow psychologically damaged, emotionally unstable, or have suffered some sort of abuse???  Lots of normal, intelligent, everyday people get cosmetic surgery for lots of different reasons.  Granted, surgery is permanent (for the most part), but most of us engage in some level of altering our appearances to fit into or appeal to the rest of society.  
I don't get why some people think it's okay to psychologically evaluate the OP when she came here looking for support?


----------



## Charles

cheburashka said:


> I dunno, in my time on this forum, several times I remeber reading posts including once in the secret section about posters confessing they buy high priced designer bags to make themselves feel better about themselves because they feel bad about their weight or appearance and no one jumped to psychologically analyze them. Somehow surgery is a different story and people feel it's ok to comment about others people choices.



Guess you have to consider the audience.  If I was a part of that thread, I most certainly would have questioned their motives.

And I've gone over this multiple times in other plastic surgery threads.  Plastic surgery usually stems from an insecurity and insecurities typically stem from something psychological.  If you choose to deny the fact that many women, who get plastic surgery, still have self worth and self esteem issues, fine, but the numbers are there.  

So for the converse, why is it so bad to perhaps address the psychological side of this and maybe help someone become more at ease with themselves instead of spending thousands of dollars on surgery??


----------



## HauteMama

Charles said:


> In other words, I'd be more concerned about why she feels her vagina isn't attractive (ie some form of abuse in the past)....if that's a major reason for wanting this.


 
I think that's a pretty big leap to make. ANYONE posting here (on any part of the forum) could have been the victim of abuse, and they may handle relationships poorly because of it or buy designer items to compensate or dress a certain way in response to it or want to change their appearance in one way or another. What I'm saying is that there is no reason to suspect from what the OP said that abuse factors into this at all.

And, surprisingly, when I looked this procedure up I found blog postings indicating that apparently many men DO care about appearances in that arena. And many women have had unwelcomed comments made regarding things. So I suppose combined with some of the physical discomfort other posters have described (which I never realized might be a possibility, either), someone's appearance in that area might make them uncomfortable in a number of ways. At the very least, many swimwear bottoms are pretty tight in that area, making it difficult at best to hide any junk in that particular trunk.

I guess I just view this the same way I view many other plastic surgeries. I don't think a person needs to be psychologically damaged to consider this, nor do I think it is any weirder than many other cosmetic procedures. Again, these kinds of surgeries aren't for me, but that doesn't mean others are wrong or unusual for considering or going through with them.


----------



## Charles

HauteMama said:


> I think that's a pretty big leap to make. ANYONE posting here (on any part of the forum) could have been the victim of abuse, and they may handle relationships poorly because of it or buy designer items to compensate or dress a certain way in response to it or want to change their appearance in one way or another. What I'm saying is that there is no reason to suspect from what the OP said that abuse factors into this at all.
> 
> *And, surprisingly, when I looked this procedure up I found blog postings indicating that apparently many men DO care about appearances in that arena. And many women have had unwelcomed comments made regarding things.* So I suppose combined with some of the physical discomfort other posters have described (which I never realized might be a possibility, either), someone's appearance in that area might make them uncomfortable in a number of ways. At the very least, many swimwear bottoms are pretty tight in that area, making it difficult at best to hide any junk in that particular trunk.
> 
> I guess I just view this the same way I view many other plastic surgeries. I don't think a person needs to be psychologically damaged to consider this, nor do I think it is any weirder than many other cosmetic procedures. Again, these kinds of surgeries aren't for me, but that doesn't mean others are wrong or unusual for considering or going through with them.



Is that not a form of abuse?


----------



## HauteMama

^ It depends. If the woman was already sensitive about her appearance in that area and someone made a comment that wasn't intended to be disparaging, she might interpret it negatively. For a lot of women, any comment at all about appearance of their lady parts is unwelcomed. 

Again, I just think it's a stretch to assume she wants to change herself due to abuse. This may really be her own issue, and something she decided she wanted to change all on her own. To assume that the woman who wants breast implants is okay but the woman who wants labiaplasty is abused is just unfair.


----------



## queennadine

Charles said:


> Guess you have to consider the audience.  If I was a part of that thread, I most certainly would have questioned their motives.
> 
> And I've gone over this multiple times in other plastic surgery threads.  *Plastic surgery usually stems from an insecurity and insecurities typically stem from something psychological.*  If you choose to deny the fact that many women, who get plastic surgery, still have self worth and self esteem issues, fine, but the numbers are there.
> 
> So for the converse, why is it so bad to perhaps address the psychological side of this and maybe help someone become more at ease with themselves instead of spending thousands of dollars on surgery??



When people chose to get plastic surgery, I'm sure there are _some_ that have psychological issues or have had troubled pasts...but I take it at face value. If someone genuinely doesn't like their nose, it's just that: they don't like their nose, they're self-conscious about it, they want to fix it, end of story.

I would love to get my boobs done. I haven't had any traumatic experiences, I wasn't abused, people didn't make fun of me, etc. When I talk to people about it, they actually wonder why I would want breast augmentation. I'm a 32DDD, and I hate them. They're too big, that's it. There's no other motive behind it.



bisousx said:


> OP - since this is not a commonly discussed surgery, I think your best bet is to visit a plastic surgery forum, where you can probably find more discussion about the surgery itself with other women. Good luck



I second this. Good luck OP, and if you want to get it done: do it!


----------



## vhdos

Charles said:


> Guess you have to consider the audience.  If I was a part of that thread, I most certainly would have questioned their motives.
> 
> And I've gone over this multiple times in other plastic surgery threads.  Plastic surgery usually stems from an insecurity and insecurities typically stem from something psychological.  If you choose to deny the fact that many women, who get plastic surgery, still have self worth and self esteem issues, fine, but the numbers are there.
> 
> So for the converse, why is it so bad to perhaps address the psychological side of this and maybe help someone become more at ease with themselves instead of spending thousands of dollars on surgery??



But what difference does it make to you if someone spends thousands of dollars on plastic surgery?  Why do you feel the need to address their mental health?  Do you think OP has any interest in assessing why you feel the need to spend thousands of dollars on that motorcycle in your avatar?  Clearly, a motorcycle is _completely_ different than surgery, but you're still spending money on something that makes you feel better.  Again, I don't see why it's okay to address someone's mental health when it comes to plastic surgery or to take it a step further by implying that they have had some sort of abuse.  
Different people put different emphasis on different things (you even said so yourself in the "My BF won't come with me to the hospital" thread).  Plastic surgery (or any surgery for that matter) is not that big of a deal to some people.  If someone places a greater emphasis on an aspect of their physical appearance and they choose to alter it with surgery, why does that make them damaged in some way or mentally unfit?  Why can't it just mean that for whatever reason, they place a greater emphasis on their physical appearance than you?


----------



## cheburashka

Charles said:


> Guess you have to consider the audience. If I was a part of that thread, I most certainly would have questioned their motives.
> 
> And I've gone over this multiple times in other plastic surgery threads. Plastic surgery usually stems from an insecurity and insecurities typically stem from something psychological. If you choose to deny the fact that many women, who get plastic surgery, still have self worth and self esteem issues, fine, but the numbers are there.
> 
> So for the converse, why is it so bad to perhaps address the psychological side of this and maybe help someone become more at ease with themselves instead of spending thousands of dollars on surgery??


 
I love how your language: " if you choose to deny the fact" insinuates this entire black and white mentality: if you are not with me, you are against me. I don't choose to deny the fact, I acknowledge that SOME, and you can't say many unless you have a valid statistical source at hand to back up your claims for the majority get it for insecurity reasons. Usually in your own words does not = not always. Perphas OP is in that "minority" here. 

There is nothing wrong with like you mentioned perphas politely making sure someone is doing it for the right reasons, but what I see much more of, people providing their opionions and psycho-analysis in the invasive manner and when it is not asked. I would not care if someone was making ignorant assumptions about me based on my life decisions, but if they were actively making those asumptions known to me and trying to analyze my reasoning behind those decisions I would.


----------



## Charles

vhdos said:


> But what difference does it make to you if someone spends thousands of dollars on plastic surgery?  Why do you feel the need to address their mental health?  Do you think OP has any interest in assessing why you feel the need to spend thousands of dollars on that motorcycle in your avatar?  Clearly, a motorcycle is _completely_ different than surgery, but you're still spending money on something that makes you feel better.  Again, I don't see why it's okay to address someone's mental health when it comes to plastic surgery or to take it a step further by implying that they have had some sort of abuse.
> Different people put different emphasis on different things (you even said so yourself in the "My BF won't come with me to the hospital" thread).  Plastic surgery (or any surgery for that matter) is not that big of a deal to some people.  If someone places a greater emphasis on an aspect of their physical appearance and they choose to alter it with surgery, why does that make them damaged in some way or mentally unfit?  Why can't it just mean that for whatever reason, they place a greater emphasis on their physical appearance than you?



This makes no sense ^^^ and is not remotely comparable to what we're talking about.  

Look, I just sensed something in the OP's first post and I'm simply probing a bit.  Jesus.  She said she's been uncomfortable with her genitals since she was a little girl.  That raised a flag...sorry!
I've not talked down to her, nor tried to make her wants invalid.  I'm simply asking her to explore the root causes as to why she wants this.  And I'd do the same for anyone asking about any plastic surgery. 
Yes, people put different emphases on different things.  If someone came in here and asked about amputating a leg, would you say "Go for it!" or perhaps question their motives a bit?  And if you would question them, where does that line start?  Cutting a leg off...not good, but cutting part of your genitals off...ok??


----------



## vhdos

^Okay, so _my_ post makes no sense, but you saying that maybe she's been abused makes perfect sense.  At least we're clear on that


----------



## Mininana

Charles said:


> Tad bit different from getting permanent surgery.




I don't see how this procedure is any different from breast reduction/augmentation. 


Kudos to OP for having the courage to post this, and she is not here to be judged whether this is a good/bad procedure all plastic surgery *heck all types of surgery* have their risks.


----------



## Charles

vhdos said:


> ^Okay, so _my_ post makes no sense, but you saying that maybe she's been abused makes perfect sense.  At least we're clear on that



So your post, comparing me wanting to buy a certain mode of transportation to the OP wanting to permanently alter her genitals, makes sense??  Really?

Are you intentionally trying to be obtuse?

Again, based on what the OP said in her first post, I was slightly concerned about when and what cause her dislike of her genital's appearance.  I'm not sure why I'm getting crap for this.  I don't understand why I'm supposed to support, 100%, a person's idea to get plastic surgery and not have any sort of concern for their motives.  The OP even voiced concerns about the complications that could arise, so yes, I think exploring all avenues of this would be the best bet.  If the OP tells me my concerns are baseless, then I'll stop asking.



Mininana said:


> I don't see how this procedure is any different from breast reduction/augmentation.
> 
> 
> Kudos to OP for having the courage to post this, and she is not here to be judged whether this is a good/bad procedure all plastic surgery *heck all types of surgery* have their risks.



While I do think it's slightly different, I was saying that dying your hair was different from getting permanent surgery.
And I just want to clarify, again, I'm not judging her (in the sense you're implying).  I think people might be confusing my concerns for her motives with me saying she's doing something wrong.  I'm not saying that at all.


----------



## Mininana

^ sorry I didn't read the whole tread and I was replying to that post in particular. Didn't mean to offend anyone here 


My opinion was simply this being treated as any plastic surgery.


----------



## vhdos

Charles said:


> So your post, comparing me wanting to buy a certain mode of transportation to the OP wanting to permanently alter her genitals, makes sense??  Really?
> 
> Are you intentionally trying to be obtuse?
> 
> Again, based on what the OP said in her first post, I was slightly concerned about when and what cause her dislike of her genital's appearance.  I'm not sure why I'm getting crap for this.  I don't understand why I'm supposed to support, 100%, a person's idea to get plastic surgery and not have any sort of concern for their motives.  The OP even voiced concerns about the complications that could arise, so yes, I think exploring all avenues of this would be the best bet.  If the OP tells me my concerns are baseless, then I'll stop asking.
> 
> 
> 
> While I do think it's slightly different, I was saying that dying your hair was different from getting permanent surgery.
> And I just want to clarify, again, I'm not judging her (in the sense you're implying).  I think people might be confusing my concerns for her motives with me saying she's doing something wrong.  I'm not saying that at all.



Oh, okay.  So your motorcycle is simply a mode of transportation.  That's why you've dumped money into making it look the way it does - simply to get from point A to point B.  Got it.  And no, I'm not comparing the two, that's why I said in my post that a motorcycle is completely different than plastic surgery.  My point was that if OP is okay with surgery and places a greater emphasis on an aspect of her appearance, then who are you to say how she should spend her money and why should you even care what her motives are?  For pete's sake, it's _her_ lady parts and she shouldn't be made to feel mentally incompetent for wanting to alter it in some way...


----------



## Charles

What are you talking about??!!  My motorcycle is NOT my body.  Why are you even attempting to compare the two??  My motives for altering my bike have nothing to do with my motives for altering my body (if I chose to do so).  

Tell me...if a woman came in here and said "I want to cut my leg off.  I don't feel comfortable with it and I don't find it attractive", would you tell her to do it, or would you perhaps ask why she might want to do something like that?  

Because there are people who do feel that way, so would you blindly support them getting a permanent surgery, to remove a part of their body, like you are here?


----------



## Swanky

Can we keep this more on topic and helpful?
This is a serious surgery, females need it sometimes for more than vanity.  It's a sensitive subject, let's treat it as such please.


----------



## girliceclimber

I don't see how cutting a limb off (a functional part of your body) is at all comparable to reshaping something.  This surgery, to me, seems the same as a breast reduction, rhinoplasty, or even a liposuction.  Some part of the OP's body makes her unhappy, and she wants to change it.
I know that the genitals aren't a "public" part of our bodies, but perhaps the OP doesn't feel comfortable wearing a bathing suit in public, or wearing shorts.  Even normal, everyday clothing can still make someone feel exposed.


----------



## vhdos

Okay, Charles, so how do you feel about circumcision?  Circumcision, like labiaplasty, is an alteration of the genitals (or the removal of excess skin).  Do you care whether or not a parent chooses to circumcise their child?


----------



## Swanky

Again, back to the _*OP's*_ topic


----------



## guccimamma

i guess i never really took the time to study mine (nobody's ever mentioned it to me...or complained), i wish i hadn't googled the procedure


----------



## Charles

girliceclimber said:


> I don't see how cutting a limb off (a  functional part of your body) is at all comparable to reshaping  something.  This surgery, to me, seems the same as a breast reduction,  rhinoplasty, or even a liposuction.  Some part of the OP's body makes  her unhappy, and she wants to change it.
> I know that the genitals aren't a "public" part of our bodies, but  perhaps the OP doesn't feel comfortable wearing a bathing suit in  public, or wearing shorts.  Even normal, everyday clothing can still  make someone feel exposed.



So the vaginal isn't a functional part of the body?  The breasts  aren't??  And I'll state again, depending on how the person presents  their query on the specific plastic surgery (even if it's a  rhinoplasty), I might be asking the same questions.



vhdos said:


> Okay, Charles, so how do you feel about  circumcision?  Circumcision, like labiaplasty, is an alteration of the  genitals (or the removal of excess skin).  Do you care whether or not a  parent chooses to circumcise their child?


 
 I do have opinions of that, but that too is entirely different.  The OP isn't asking about doing this to her daughter. But yes, if a grown man was asking about circumcision, based on how he worded his original question, I might ask similar questions.



Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> Can we keep this more on topic and helpful?
> This is a serious surgery, females need it sometimes for more than vanity.  It's a sensitive subject, let's treat it as such please.



Well, I thought I was trying to be helpful. 

But, I'm sure at this point, the discussion is doing more harm than good, for the OP. So I'll bow out.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

Charles said:


> Yes If someone came in here and asked about amputating a leg, would you say "Go for it!" or perhaps question their motives a bit? And if you would question them, where does that line start? Cutting a leg off...not good, but cutting part of your genitals off...ok??


 
A week ago on the show Taboo, was the story of a guy who didn't feel normal with both legs. No one would cut off his healthy right leg & he froze it for several hours in dry ice & they had no choice after that. 
He felt normal with one real leg & one fake leg. 

The rest of us see this & say oh that's strange. But it wasn't to him. After losing his right leg, he felt normal & became social & was living life again. 

If the OP will feel better after having this surgery, then so be it. Its her life. Its not like she just started having these feelings, she said she's had them since childhood.


----------



## Allisonfaye

Has OP been back one time since starting this thread?


----------



## cheburashka

Charles said:


> What are you talking about??!!  My motorcycle is NOT my body.  Why are you even attempting to compare the two??  My motives for altering my bike have nothing to do with my motives for altering my body (if I chose to do so).
> 
> Tell me...if a woman came in here and said "I want to cut my leg off.  I don't feel comfortable with it and I don't find it attractive", would you tell her to do it, or would you perhaps ask why she might want to do something like that?
> 
> Because there are people who do feel that way, so would you blindly support them getting a permanent surgery, to remove a part of their body, like you are here?



Who is saying that motorcycle is your body, are you intentionally failing to see the comparison ?  Vhdos is potentially drawing a comparison between you expressing vanity in getting that particular bike for its look/functionality to getting a surgery for a particular look. Did you have to get that particular motorcycle with a certain look as means of getting from point A to point B ?  Could you have gotten just a regular old bike to serve the same purpose ? Does your desire to have that particular bike stems from self esteem problems or lacking confidence ? Probably not, so why should op's desire to improve her look have any underlying psychological reasoning.


----------



## cheburashka

Charles said:


> What are you talking about??!!  My motorcycle is NOT my body.  Why are you even attempting to compare the two??  My motives for altering my bike have nothing to do with my motives for altering my body (if I chose to do so).
> 
> Tell me...if a woman came in here and said "I want to cut my leg off.  I don't feel comfortable with it and I don't find it attractive", would you tell her to do it, or would you perhaps ask why she might want to do something like that?
> 
> Because there are people who do feel that way, so would you blindly support them getting a permanent surgery, to remove a part of their body, like you are here?



You are here blatantly using a comparison of the manifestation of an actual psychiatric disorder to  a well established routine cosmetic surgery. That's like comparing apples to oranges, that's like comparing a person having a rhinoplasty to a meth addict who self mutilates and cuts off his nose during a high.


----------



## cobalt71

Vegas Long Legs said:


> A week ago on the show Taboo, was the story of a guy who didn't feel normal with both legs. No one would cut off his healthy right leg & he froze it for several hours in dry ice & they had no choice after that.
> He felt normal with one real leg & one fake leg.
> 
> *The rest of us see this & say oh that's strange. But it wasn't to him. After losing his right leg, he felt normal & became social & was living life again.*
> 
> If the OP will feel better after having this surgery, then so be it. Its her life. Its not like she just started having these feelings, she said she's had them since childhood.


 if that was "normal" to him, he is clearly mentally ill. His "issues" perhaps could have been resolved with a visit to mental health proffessional. Not saying that OP is anything like that but just because someone is a whack job, it doesn't mean what he(or any other disturbed person) does is ok. As for OP question-Any woman who wants this kind of surgery purely for "improving its appearance"(unless there is pain/discomfort/or as another poster pointed out, because of childbirth, whatever)has issues that need to be discussed with therapist(and rushing to cut the "offending" part is not the rational answer).


----------



## vhdos

^Finally!!!!!  Thanks cheburashka for seeing my point, but I digress...

OP - have you thought about going in for a consultation?  Meeting with a doctor face-to-face can really help you with your decision.  Some plastic surgeons offer consultations at no-charge.  Do your research prior to your appointment and bring in a list of questions and/or concerns.  Most importantly, find a PS that is Board Certified.  The American Society of Plastic Surgeons (ASPS) has a web site that allows you to search a database of certified/qualified plastic surgeons by state.


----------



## cheburashka

cobalt71 said:


> if that was "normal" to him, he is clearly mentally ill. His "issues" perhaps could have been resolved with a visit to mental health proffessional. Not saying that OP is anything like that but just because someone is a whack job, it doesn't mean what he(or any other disturbed person) does is ok. As for OP question-Any woman w*ho wants this kind of surgery purely for "improving its appearance"(unless there is pain/discomfort/or as another poster pointed out, because of childbirth, whatever)has issues that need to be discussed with therapist(and rushing to cut the "offending" part is not the rational answer).*




But why ? Why is what I don't understand ? What is so wrong with cosmetic surgery that people getting it are mentally unstable and should seek help. Unless we are a certified Psych.D or M.D trained in psychiatry, are we or any us of really qualified to make this call based on one sentence she posted ?


----------



## cobalt71

cheburashka said:


> You are here blatantly using a comparison of the manifestation of an actual psychiatric disorder to a well established routine cosmetic surgery. That's like comparing apples to oranges, that's like comparing a person having a rhinoplasty to a meth addict who self mutilates and cuts off his nose during a high.


 i beg to differ-labiaplasty is hardly "routine". I agree with Charles that this is very extreme and unless OP is prompted by medical reasons, unnecessary. If she wants to do it, its a free country, doesn't mean its a good idea.


----------



## cheburashka

vhdos said:


> ^Finally!!!!!  Thanks cheburashka for seeing my point, but I digress...
> 
> OP - have you thought about going in for a consultation?  Meeting with a doctor face-to-face can really help you with your decision.  Some plastic surgeons offer consultations at no-charge.  Do your research prior to your appointment and bring in a list of questions and/or concerns.  Most importantly, find a PS that is Board Certified.  The American Society of Plastic Surgeons (ASPS) has a web site that allows you to search a database of certified/qualified plastic surgeons by state.



Smart people think alike.


----------



## cheburashka

cobalt71 said:


> i beg to differ-labiaplasty is hardly "routine". I agree with Charles that this is very extreme and unless OP is prompted by medical reasons, unnecessary. If she wants to do it, its a free country, doesn't mean its a good idea.



By routine I meant established as in american medical association recognizes it as an actual established surgery that has a functional purpose and established means of performing it, to cosmetic surgeons performing it, it probably is routine by the way. Whereas cutting off someone's leg for no apparent purpose is probably not a routine established surgery that an average cosmetic surgeon performs on a regular basis in his office.


----------



## vhdos

cobalt71 said:


> if that was "normal" to him, he is clearly mentally ill. His "issues" perhaps could have been resolved with a visit to mental health proffessional. Not saying that OP is anything like that but just because someone is a whack job, it doesn't mean what he(or any other disturbed person) does is ok. As for OP question-Any woman who wants this kind of surgery purely for "improving its appearance"(unless there is pain/discomfort/or as another poster pointed out, because of childbirth, whatever)has issues that need to be discussed with therapist(and rushing to cut the "offending" part is not the rational answer).



Again, this seems pretty harsh. _ Any_ woman who wants to alter the appearance of her lady parts has issues?????  Who are you to say that anyone has issues?  Gosh, this thread is so judgmental.  I guess I don't see why it should make so much difference to people what someone chooses to do with their private parts
In addition, what if it is strictly the appearance but from an outward perspective?  What if a woman is worried about how it looks when wearing certain clothes?  What if a woman can't wear clothing like leggings, swimwear, yoga pants, etc. because of the appearance of her labia?  Does that still mean that she has issues?
I think that it is unfair to see this as a black and white issue in that it is only acceptable if you have pain/discomfort.


----------



## cobalt71

vhdos said:


> Again, this seems pretty harsh. _Any_ woman who wants to alter the appearance of her lady parts has issues????? Who are you to say that anyone has issues? Gosh, this thread is so judgmental. I guess I don't see why it should make so much difference to people what someone chooses to do with their private parts


too much "who are we to say if she wants to cut off her "whatever"-my point is that people do not even know the difference between right and wrong anymore. Someone wants to destroy their perfectly good labia-hey, what not, its her business! Like i said, its a free country and she can do whatever she wants but that doesn't make it right, normal or good in any way. Too many people get plastic surgery because they don't like something ridiculous, like a bump on their nose or their freaking bellybutton. I'm all for plastic surgery when there is actually something to fix but in most cases, people do have mental issues and instead of accepting themselves for what or who they are, they starting to cut things off thinking that it will make them feel better about themselves. How about the concept accepting and loving yourself the way you, flaws and all? All that has been forgotten in pursuit of "perfection"-that's my point


----------



## cobalt71

vhdos said:


> Again, this seems pretty harsh. *Any woman who wants to alter the appearance of her lady parts has issues?????* Who are you to say that anyone has issues? Gosh, this thread is so judgmental. I guess I don't see why it should make so much difference to people what someone chooses to do with their private parts
> In addition, what if it is strictly the appearance? What if a woman is worried about how it looks when wearing clothes? What if a woman can't wear clothing like leggings, swimwear, etc. because of the appearance of her labia? Does that still mean that she has issues?


if  you read my post, i did say that if it was causing her discomfort its a whole different scenario, and there is nothing wrong with fixing it. My objection is doing it purely because of look. 
And yes, if a woman wants to get surgery in that area because she does not like the way it looks, she DOES have issues that she needs to adress instead of cutting it off


----------



## cobalt71

cheburashka said:


> But why ? Why is what I don't understand ? What is so wrong with cosmetic surgery that people getting it are mentally unstable and should seek help. Unless we are a certified Psych.D or M.D trained in psychiatry, are we or any us of really qualified to make this call based on one sentence she posted ?


i didn't say she was mentally unstable-there is a difference between being mentally unstable and having insecurity issues which is what i was talking about.


----------



## vhdos

^Actually, you said, "has issues that need to be addressed by a therapist."  That implies someone who is mentally unstable since they would need to seek the professional help of a therapist.
Also, who said OP is looking for perfection?  Maybe she's just looking to feel comfortable and fit in.  Maybe she can't wear certain things because she's afraid of people seeing...


----------



## cheburashka

cobalt71 said:


> if  you read my post, i did say that if it was causing her discomfort its a whole different scenario, and there is nothing wrong with fixing it. *My objection is doing it purely because of look.
> And yes, if a woman wants to get surgery in that area because she does not like the way it looks, she DOES have issues that she needs to adress instead of cutting it off*



See, I find a giant personal problem with this post because I find that you neither have the training nor the education to make this statement. If you are expressing your personal opinion, in an overly offensive manner I might add, then so be it make it explicitly known that it is purely nothing more than an opinion alone and an overly obnoxious close minded one . 

You mentioned several times yourself how important it is for you to be skinny/thin, remember how offended you were when people making comments on your eating habits in an overly invasive manner saying you have an eating disorder and such ? You aren't doing any better in this thread.


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

cobalt71 said:


> if that was "normal" to him, he is clearly mentally ill. His "issues" perhaps could have been resolved with a visit to mental health proffessional. Not saying that OP is anything like that but just because someone is a whack job, it doesn't mean what he(or any other disturbed person) does is ok. As for OP question-Any woman who wants this kind of surgery purely for "improving its appearance"(unless there is pain/discomfort/or as another poster pointed out, because of childbirth, whatever)has issues that need to be discussed with therapist(and rushing to cut the "offending" part is not the rational answer).


 
He had decades of mental health counseling & was ready to commit suicide if the dry ice didn't work.
Why the situation isn't ideal, his mental health team seemed to be OK with the outcome since he seemed happy after losing his leg.
He's alive & now living his life.


----------



## coconutsboston

Allisonfaye said:


> Has OP been back one time since starting this thread?


 
No.  She hasn't really gotten any meaningful advice that she asked for though, just a debate on the state of her mental faculties.


----------



## girliceclimber

Ok, I'm not defending this surgery, but I think some people have the wrong idea here.  It's not *chopping* the part off.  That's why I take issue with the "cutting a leg off" analogy.  It's reshaping.  Sort of like, if you had a large (benign) mole or growth on your leg and you wanted to remove the growth.  

I don't think the OP is ever coming back, but if she does.. I hope she listens to the few people on here who advised seeing a plastic surgeon.  Since we don't know the whole story, we can only conjecture.


----------



## Liz_x3

Oh my gosh, I was not expecting this thread to blow up in the direction it has.  Allow me to clarify a few things and perhaps calm the heated discussion that has sprung up.

1.  I was not abused in my childhood nor have I ever been abused by anyone.  My god.  I understand that the something-happened-in-X's-childhood card is easy to play and can encourage plenty of debate, but I assure you this does not stem from anything that has happened to me and feel a little offended that such a comment was made. 

2.  Yes, I am interested in this surgery partially because of self-esteem reasons, if that is what you would classify "I'm not particularly content with my nether region's appearance" as.  So be it.  This makes me human.  

3.  No, the above does not have anything to do with a guy.  No guy has ever complained or even mentioned anything regarding it's appearance.

4.  In addition, I am interested in the surgery partially because it's physically uncomfortable sometimes.  This is a pure functionality thing and really hit home the other day when I was at the airport and my underwear were a bit too sexy to quickly move around.  As another poster mentioned, I am also very physically active and this sometimes can be uncomfortable.  

Like many posters have stated, I am not asking for valuations about my self-esteem or decision making skills and especially not about my mental psyche.  I'm just curious in hearing from women who have had experiences with the surgery. 

As it has been said many times, the majority of the world does not and will not see my lady parts - this really is something I'm interested in for myself.  I'm a little confused as to how someone may interpret the loss of a bit of extra flesh as me snipping away part of my soul or moral self.

I apologize if I seem harsh.  I'm just surprised to see the sparks my question ignited.  I definitely would see a plastic surgeon, but I'm also interested in hearing stories from the patient side.


----------



## Julide

trishaluvslv said:


> ITA, have considered this myself of late even, given how much time i spend in the gym, it can be uncomfortable running 40 miles a week or sitting on a bike for 20 miles,  so kudos to the op for having the guts to post this thread....and like Julide's previous post, i don't question her judgement at all, whether we want to change from brunette to blond, or cover the gray hair or get laser hair removel or make our female nether parts improved, it's all the same, about wanting to be hppy and comfortable in our own bodies (*as my DH said when we married - some day post kids if you want to put your body back together the way I found you that's fine with me, or NOT - YOUR choice*  )  we should respect the freedom to choose and not judge the motivation......
> 
> and as the op originally asked, i would also love to her from anyone whose had some experience with this procedure.....but those passing judgement please start your own thread



I love this!!!I believe that every situation is different and most people do not have similiar lives. Maybe I am the werid one but, I see no point in being unhappy if a change no matter how small or great makes you happy.


----------



## Lanier

Out of curiousity I googled labiaplasty, and saw some before/after pictures on several plastic surgeon's websites. It seems like there is a variety of reasons a woman might get this surgery (affects sex life and other physical activity, unable to wear certain clothing, not happy with the appearance). Just like any other elective surgery, it's a personal decision. 

I hope the OP hears from someone else who can give her more information as well as talking to a board certified surgeon.


----------



## Liz_x3

Julide said:


> I love this!!!I believe that every situation is different and most people do not have similiar lives. Maybe I am the werid one but, I see no point in being unhappy if a change no matter how small or great makes you happy.



THANK YOU!!  You are not the weird one.  It never fails to surprise me how quick people are to pull the mental health card.  If that's the case, how are we not all in intense therapy?


----------



## Julide

Liz_x3 said:


> THANK YOU!!  You are not the weird one.  It never fails to surprise me how quick people are to pull the mental health card.  If that's the case, how are we not all in intense therapy?



Thank you.I may still need therapy. I have a smalltinyaddiction to purses!!

*Liz_x3* I truly hope that you continue to keep us updated. I would really like to hear the information that you find out.


----------



## vhdos

Liz_x3 said:


> Oh my gosh, I was not expecting this thread to blow up in the direction it has.  Allow me to clarify a few things and perhaps calm the heated discussion that has sprung up.
> 
> 1.  I was not abused in my childhood nor have I ever been abused by anyone.  My god.  I understand that the something-happened-in-X's-childhood card is easy to play and can encourage plenty of debate, but I assure you this does not stem from anything that has happened to me and feel a little offended that such a comment was made.
> 
> 2.  Yes, I am interested in this surgery partially because of self-esteem reasons, if that is what you would classify "I'm not particularly content with my nether region's appearance" as.  So be it.  This makes me human.
> 
> 3.  No, the above does not have anything to do with a guy.  No guy has ever complained or even mentioned anything regarding it's appearance.
> 
> 4.  In addition, I am interested in the surgery partially because it's physically uncomfortable sometimes.  This is a pure functionality thing and really hit home the other day when I was at the airport and my underwear were a bit too sexy to quickly move around.  As another poster mentioned, I am also very physically active and this sometimes can be uncomfortable.
> 
> Like many posters have stated, I am not asking for valuations about my self-esteem or decision making skills and especially not about my mental psyche.  I'm just curious in hearing from women who have had experiences with the surgery.
> 
> As it has been said many times, the majority of the world does not and will not see my lady parts - this really is something I'm interested in for myself.  I'm a little confused as to how someone may interpret the loss of a bit of extra flesh as me snipping away part of my soul or moral self.
> 
> I apologize if I seem harsh.  I'm just surprised to see the sparks my question ignited.  I definitely would see a plastic surgeon, but I'm also interested in hearing stories from the patient side.



Thanks for the update OP.  Now that your mental health checks out okay, perhaps this thread can get back to its original intent


----------



## Irishgal

cheburashka said:


> But why ? Why is what I don't understand ? What is so wrong with cosmetic surgery that people getting it are mentally unstable and should seek help. *Unless we are a certified Psych.D or M.D trained in psychiatry, are we or any us of really qualified to make this call based on one sentence she posted* ?



Yes, thanks for pointing this out. Have been a clinical psychologist for 22 years and even I cannot make an assessment based on one post. It is silly to even go there. 

OP-here are some links to abstracts of research from PubMed. 
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/21492397

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/19912495


For sure find someone who does this surgery a lot, has good outcomes. Good luck.


----------



## schadenfreude

Why are women so nasty to each other? In one breath they tear apart a celebrity with ill-fitting pants for having a giant camel toe, and in the next they imply someone interested in labiaplasty is mentally ill. Sad and pathetic.

OP, some gynecologists do this under local anesthesia in their office, and it's not horribly expensive - a doc I knew charged $350 for it (although this is 10-12 years ago). It's an awful bloody procedure but seems to be fairly simple to perform. If I were you, I would probably start with my established gynecologist to see if he or she had any recommendations of physicians in the area that perform the procedure.


----------



## Irishgal

schadenfreude said:


> *Why are women so nasty to each other? In one breath they tear apart a celebrity with ill-fitting pants for having a giant camel toe, and in the next they imply someone interested in labiaplasty is mentally ill. Sad and pathetic.*
> 
> OP, some gynecologists do this under local anesthesia in their office, and it's not horribly expensive - a doc I knew charged $350 for it (although this is 10-12 years ago). It's an awful bloody procedure but seems to be fairly simple to perform. If I were you, I would probably start with my established gynecologist to see if he or she had any recommendations of physicians in the area that perform the procedure.



We could do a whole thread on that. It is sad. Woman has crows feet, women holler that she needs botox. Woman gets botox, they holler that she cannot move her face. It never ends. 
Be interesting to see how much further in this world women could get if we could give each other a hand up instead of criticizing everything. 

Okay, sorry back to topic...


----------



## Swanky

*applause*


----------



## CobaltBlu

Thank you for coming back! I do not have anything to add to the lady bits discussion, and while I have read up on it a little, I honestly am a little afraid to look at the pictures lest I begin to worry about my own bits. 

But I am wishing you all the best and looking forward to seeing any additional feedback here.

I have to applaud your gracious response below, this thread has been quite a wild ride and it would have been understandable if you never came back. I am glad you did; I am absolutely in awe of your eloquent handling of this!









Liz_x3 said:


> Oh my gosh, I was not expecting this thread to blow up in the direction it has.  Allow me to clarify a few things and perhaps calm the heated discussion that has sprung up.
> 
> 1.  I was not abused in my childhood nor have I ever been abused by anyone.  My god.  I understand that the something-happened-in-X's-childhood card is easy to play and can encourage plenty of debate, but I assure you this does not stem from anything that has happened to me and feel a little offended that such a comment was made.
> 
> 2.  Yes, I am interested in this surgery partially because of self-esteem reasons, if that is what you would classify "I'm not particularly content with my nether region's appearance" as.  So be it.  This makes me human.
> 
> 3.  No, the above does not have anything to do with a guy.  No guy has ever complained or even mentioned anything regarding it's appearance.
> 
> 4.  In addition, I am interested in the surgery partially because it's physically uncomfortable sometimes.  This is a pure functionality thing and really hit home the other day when I was at the airport and my underwear were a bit too sexy to quickly move around.  As another poster mentioned, I am also very physically active and this sometimes can be uncomfortable.
> 
> Like many posters have stated, I am not asking for valuations about my self-esteem or decision making skills and especially not about my mental psyche.  I'm just curious in hearing from women who have had experiences with the surgery.
> 
> As it has been said many times, the majority of the world does not and will not see my lady parts - this really is something I'm interested in for myself.  I'm a little confused as to how someone may interpret the loss of a bit of extra flesh as me snipping away part of my soul or moral self.
> 
> I apologize if I seem harsh.  I'm just surprised to see the sparks my question ignited.  I definitely would see a plastic surgeon, but I'm also interested in hearing stories from the patient side.


----------



## coconutsboston

Liz_x3 said:


> Oh my gosh, I was not expecting this thread to blow up in the direction it has. Allow me to clarify a few things and perhaps calm the heated discussion that has sprung up.
> 
> 1. I was not abused in my childhood nor have I ever been abused by anyone. My god. I understand that the something-happened-in-X's-childhood card is easy to play and can encourage plenty of debate, but I assure you this does not stem from anything that has happened to me and feel a little offended that such a comment was made.
> 
> 2. Yes, I am interested in this surgery partially because of self-esteem reasons, if that is what you would classify "I'm not particularly content with my nether region's appearance" as. So be it. This makes me human.
> 
> 3. No, the above does not have anything to do with a guy. No guy has ever complained or even mentioned anything regarding it's appearance.
> 
> 4. In addition, I am interested in the surgery partially because it's physically uncomfortable sometimes. This is a pure functionality thing and really hit home the other day when I was at the airport and my underwear were a bit too sexy to quickly move around. As another poster mentioned, I am also very physically active and this sometimes can be uncomfortable.
> 
> Like many posters have stated, I am not asking for valuations about my self-esteem or decision making skills and especially not about my mental psyche. I'm just curious in hearing from women who have had experiences with the surgery.
> 
> As it has been said many times, the majority of the world does not and will not see my lady parts - this really is something I'm interested in for myself. I'm a little confused as to how someone may interpret the loss of a bit of extra flesh as me snipping away part of my soul or moral self.
> 
> I apologize if I seem harsh. I'm just surprised to see the sparks my question ignited. I definitely would see a plastic surgeon, but I'm also interested in hearing stories from the patient side.


 
I agree OP, I was surprised to see how this thread panned out.  I truly expected to see some helpful feedback and not a demon seed debate spawn.  I don't know who hasn't looked down there and wondered if it was "the way it was supposed to look".  Kudos to you for asking the question! 



schadenfreude said:


> Why are women so nasty to each other? In one breath they tear apart a celebrity with ill-fitting pants for having a giant camel toe, and in the next they imply someone interested in labiaplasty is mentally ill. Sad and pathetic.
> 
> OP, some gynecologists do this under local anesthesia in their office, and it's not horribly expensive - a doc I knew charged $350 for it (although this is 10-12 years ago). It's an awful bloody procedure but seems to be fairly simple to perform. If I were you, I would probably start with my established gynecologist to see if he or she had any recommendations of physicians in the area that perform the procedure.


 

THIS.  I have breast implants.  I'm not living in the psych ward, I'm not even close.  I didn't do it for a guy, I didn't do it for what girls think, I did it because I didn't like what I saw and I fixed it, kind of like car maintenance.  I don't understand why that's so hard to understand.  If the OP feels uncomfortable with her non-breast lady bits, then why crucify her because it's not what everyone else believes is right?  If she had had it done already, never mentioned it to a soul, yet you two became friends, would people really judge a friend based on that information after the fact?  

However, yes, consult with as many surgeons as you can to get a feel as to who will give you the result you desire.  I met with many before my BA and spent a good deal of time deliberating on which one I should choose.  



Irishgal said:


> We could do a whole thread on that. It is sad. Woman has crows feet, women holler that she needs botox. Woman gets botox, they holler that she cannot move her face. It never ends.
> Be interesting to see how much further in this world women could get if we could give each other a hand up instead of criticizing everything.
> 
> Okay, sorry back to topic...


 
We need a thread on this...you want to start it, or should I?


----------



## Charles

Liz_x3 said:


> Oh my gosh, I was not expecting this thread to blow up in the direction it has.  Allow me to clarify a few things and perhaps calm the heated discussion that has sprung up.
> 
> 1.  I was not abused in my childhood nor have I ever been abused by anyone.  My god.  I understand that the something-happened-in-X's-childhood card is easy to play and can encourage plenty of debate, but I assure you this does not stem from anything that has happened to me and feel a little offended that such a comment was made.
> 
> 2.  Yes, I am interested in this surgery partially because of self-esteem reasons, if that is what you would classify "I'm not particularly content with my nether region's appearance" as.  So be it.  This makes me human.
> 
> 3.  No, the above does not have anything to do with a guy.  No guy has ever complained or even mentioned anything regarding it's appearance.
> 
> 4.  In addition, I am interested in the surgery partially because it's physically uncomfortable sometimes.  This is a pure functionality thing and really hit home the other day when I was at the airport and my underwear were a bit too sexy to quickly move around.  As another poster mentioned, I am also very physically active and this sometimes can be uncomfortable.
> 
> Like many posters have stated, I am not asking for valuations about my self-esteem or decision making skills and especially not about my mental psyche.  I'm just curious in hearing from women who have had experiences with the surgery.
> 
> As it has been said many times, the majority of the world does not and will not see my lady parts - this really is something I'm interested in for myself.  I'm a little confused as to how someone may interpret the loss of a bit of extra flesh as me snipping away part of my soul or moral self.
> 
> I apologize if I seem harsh.  I'm just surprised to see the sparks my question ignited.  I definitely would see a plastic surgeon, but I'm also interested in hearing stories from the patient side.



Now that you've replied, I did want to address your response.

1.  I honestly, wasn't implying you were sexually abused.  However, I can see how it would be interpreted that way, based on how the thread went.  I thought that perhaps someone you dated, at one point, maybe verbally/emotionally abused you over your appearance.  And again, I'm not sure why you'd get offended that I was concerned over this.  I was actually hoping to get into reassuring you that you're a beautiful person, no matter what certain parts look like, but again, the thread kind of took a different direction.

2.  So be it...like I said, I was just a bit concerned over your first (and only) post.  After your most recent post, I see there's nothing to be worried about.  And you can say it's not my business, but we're on a forum here, and to me, there's a certain empathy that's understood.  I was just working from that standpoint.

3.  Point taken.  I feel a lot of men damage a woman's self esteem without even knowing it (and some while knowing it).  Good to know that didn't happen to you.

4.  Ok, I get it...  

Finally, I never thought you had a mental illness (to whoever it was who mentioned that..overreact much??), and yes, I know you were only asking for opinions from women who've gotten the surgery, but I've always felt women are put under enormous pressure to meet a certain physical standard and I don't always agree with that.  Again, it seems after your second response, you don't fall into the category, so again, sorry for me wanting some clarification/more info, even if you didn't ask for it.  I wasn't trying to say all women who get plastic surgery are crazy..which is what my comments seem to be getting twisted as.

Good luck.


----------



## CobaltBlu

nice post, charles


----------



## thewave1969

Not over my dead body! I love the way my "you-know-what" looks! We all are unique and beautiful, and that's the beauty of it! If you want a great sex life, get yourself a SUPER-GREAT partner. That would solve every problem. In my entire life never had a man said anything about my "private"...If anything said at all was that they were way too happy to even see it or come near it... Honey, you are beautiful, leave it alone and enjoy it the way it is


----------



## vhdos

^x this is necessarily about OPs sex life and having a "super-great" sexual partner does not solve "every problem."  OP has already explained why she wants/needs the surgery, xxxxx...


----------



## natalie78

I looked at some before and after pictures on a plastic surgeon's website and holy crap!  I felt so bad for some of those women in the before pictures.  I take back my original post in this thread completely!  Some images really looked painful!


----------



## Swanky

I agree, certain things don't fit right - swimwear, undergarments, etc. . .  there's discomfort associated if labia is too big.
I agree, people need not judge.  We all seek to improve ourselves in a myriad of ways.  Nothing the OP ever said indicated this was impulsive or purely cosmetic, etc . . . 
and if it is purely cosmetic, then so be it.
We cut our hair, color it, straighten it and curl it.  We exercise sometimes to look better, not just for better cardio health, we wear make up, etc. . . 
Doesn't mean we're mental.  lol!
We want to feel good about ourselves, it's not always about someone else.


----------



## Lanier

Swanky Mama Of Three said:


> I agree, certain things don't fit right - swimwear, undergarments, etc. . .  there's discomfort associated if labia is too big.
> I agree, people need not judge.  We all seek to improve ourselves in a myriad of ways.  Nothing the OP ever said indicated this was impulsive or purely cosmetic, etc . . .
> and if it is purely cosmetic, then so be it.
> We cut our hair, color it, straighten it and curl it.  We exercise sometimes to look better, not just for better cardio health, we wear make up, etc. . .
> Doesn't mean we're mental.  lol!
> We want to feel good about ourselves, it's not always about someone else.



Completely agree.


----------



## heart goes boOm

oo lala, i don't even want to read the comments on this post.  but, op, i understand why you would want one.  when i was going through puberty, i realized, wow, something is really uncomfortable down there.  mine is not so large so after some years, i am comfortable with it now.  there are some days it does act up, but not enough to go through surgery, so i'm sorry i don't have any experience.


----------



## beachy10

I had it done when I had my hysterectomy. No major issues but it takes a long time to heel and itched like hell for a few days.


----------



## guccimamma

have you had children? do you intend to have children? is it something that would need repeating after having kids?


----------



## Liz_x3

CobaltBlu said:


> Thank you for coming back! I do not have anything to add to the lady bits discussion, and while I have read up on it a little, I honestly am a little afraid to look at the pictures lest I begin to worry about my own bits.
> 
> But I am wishing you all the best and looking forward to seeing any additional feedback here.
> 
> I have to applaud your gracious response below, this thread has been quite a wild ride and it would have been understandable if you never came back. I am glad you did; I am absolutely in awe of your eloquent handling of this!



Thank you for such an immense compliment!!  You really are too kind.  I guess those English classes paid off


----------



## Liz_x3

Charles said:


> Now that you've replied, I did want to address your response.
> 
> 1.  I honestly, wasn't implying you were sexually abused.  However, I can see how it would be interpreted that way, based on how the thread went.  I thought that perhaps someone you dated, at one point, maybe verbally/emotionally abused you over your appearance.  And again, I'm not sure why you'd get offended that I was concerned over this.  I was actually hoping to get into reassuring you that you're a beautiful person, no matter what certain parts look like, but again, the thread kind of took a different direction.
> 
> 2.  So be it...like I said, I was just a bit concerned over your first (and only) post.  After your most recent post, I see there's nothing to be worried about.  And you can say it's not my business, but we're on a forum here, and to me, there's a certain empathy that's understood.  I was just working from that standpoint.
> 
> 3.  Point taken.  I feel a lot of men damage a woman's self esteem without even knowing it (and some while knowing it).  Good to know that didn't happen to you.
> 
> 4.  Ok, I get it...
> 
> Finally, I never thought you had a mental illness (to whoever it was who mentioned that..overreact much??), and yes, I know you were only asking for opinions from women who've gotten the surgery, but I've always felt women are put under enormous pressure to meet a certain physical standard and I don't always agree with that.  Again, it seems after your second response, you don't fall into the category, so again, sorry for me wanting some clarification/more info, even if you didn't ask for it.  I wasn't trying to say all women who get plastic surgery are crazy..which is what my comments seem to be getting twisted as.
> 
> Good luck.



Hey, Charles, it's the internet and since we only have each other's written word to base our assumptions off of, communication can be easily misconstrued.  Thank you for returning and clarifying your previous points.  I really appreciate you doing so and, while I'm at it, applaud you for holding your own on this forum amongst all of us double X'ers haha.


----------



## Liz_x3

thewave1969 said:


> Not over my dead body! I love the way my "you-know-what" looks! We all are unique and beautiful, and that's the beauty of it! If you want a great sex life, get yourself a SUPER-GREAT partner. That would solve every problem. In my entire life never had a man said anything about my "private"...If anything said at all was that they were way too happy to even see it or come near it... Honey, you are beautiful, leave it alone and enjoy it the way it is



As I've stated before, this has nothing to do about men or a man.


----------



## Liz_x3

I think I'm going to start by seeing my OBGYN and going from there.  The main conundrum is that there are not many plastic surgeon's performing this surgery in my area, never mind the level of quality offered.  I'd likely have to travel else where.


----------



## trishaluvslv

Julide said:


> I love this!!!I believe that every situation is different and most people do not have similiar lives. Maybe I am the werid one but, *I see no point in being unhappy if a change no matter how small or great makes you happy*.


 
thanks sweetie, my DH is a pretty tell-it-like-it-is kind of guy, and i know he loves me the way i am, but wants ME to like me too!  I couldn't agree more, especially when it's not an area we can exercise away smaller or grow bigger .


OP, you rock for your candor and patience in this entire thread.....to learn to "listen" and not make sweeping assumptions is something we can all take away from this whether we agree with plastic surgery or not!


i for one would appreciate hearing what you learn if you do take the next step!  :urock:


----------



## dell

From someone that only had superficial tears during child birth I would say HELL NO! LOL!  That was completely miserable to be stitched for that reason, down there, and I never want to go through that again.

I guess if I truly needed surgery I may do it, but I could barely walk for a week, and let's not mention trying to pee. OUCH..... 

Ok, tmi I know.


----------



## kcf68

Okay this peaked my curiosity and so I looked at before and after pictures and it is kinda of nip tuck for the lady bits... If you feel that this will help you then go for it.  Some of the pictures seem to really make the lady bits neat and compacted!


----------



## Pinkdancer

For anyone interested, there's a documentary all about labiaplasty. I'm sure it goes without saying, but I'm almost positive this isn't appropriate for viewing at work:

http://documentarystorm.com/the-perfect-vagina/

I have to admit I chickened out of watching it mid-way through when the girl goes in for surgery, so I can't speak too much to the overall concept, though I get the impression that the documentary is trying to discourage women from altering their lady parts. 

Whatever side you're on, it's interesting to see through both the documentary and via surgeon photos online just how many women go through with the procedure and/or have issues with their nether regions. I never would have thought.

Good luck if you do go through with the surgery, Liz!


----------



## Miss Kris

cobalt71 said:


> too much "who are we to say if she wants to cut off her "whatever"-my point is that people do not even know the difference between right and wrong anymore. Someone wants to destroy their perfectly good labia-hey, what not, its her business! Like i said, its a free country and she can do whatever she wants but that doesn't make it right, normal or good in any way. Too many people get plastic surgery *because they don't like something ridiculous, like a bump on their nose or their freaking bellybutton.* I'm all for plastic surgery when there is actually something to fix but in most cases, *people do have mental issues and instead of accepting themselves for what or who they are, they starting to cut things off thinking that it will make them feel better about themselves.* How about the concept accepting and loving yourself the way you, flaws and all? All that has been forgotten in pursuit of "perfection"-that's my point



Well, I had Rhinoplasty to remove a bump on my nose -- bring out the white jackets and padded walls.

Who are we to judge the OP on her decision?  What if OP or anyone having this surgery can't even wear a bathing suit because the "she-parts" fall out of the sides?  What if that area is so enlarged that it looks like a bulge in the pants?  Having the surgery for those reasons would be cosmetic, but it would be a stretch to say someone has mental issues because of it.  There are several surgeries that fix deformities that aren't even questioned - yet because this is a surgery in a "private place", it's all of a sudden "ridiculous"?  Unless you or anyone else who is passing judgment is a labia expert, how about we keep the negativity to ourselves?  OP came for advice, and that's what she should get.

My advice to the OP?  Do whatever makes you happy and comfortable!


----------



## nmserrano

just did mine 2 days ago. i feel good, minor discomfort and its totally worth it.


----------



## LucyT83

Evening

I have spent a while read through all of the threads based on the original post. Some very valuable thoughts.

I myself went to see a consultant today about having a labiaplasty done and found the whole ordeal a very traumatic experience. I went for a number of reasons...

1) The unsightly bulge
2) Discomfort sitting in cetain positions, wearing nice underwear or tight fitting clothes, certain exercise
3) The devastating impact it has on my confidence, sex life, how i form relationships with others, the trust barrier.

This post is directed at any woman that isn't happy with being told the cliche "we all come in different shapes and sizes!" or "we are all beautiful". For any woman that feels that the size, shape, colour of her labia is crushing her confidence, that intimacy and trust are big issues when it comes to forming or holding down relationships. Forums like this are always a good sounding board but i would always say be true to yourself. Only you know how badly such an insignificant piece of tissue affects your life.

Personally, i am 28 and have struggled with this since early puberty...so that is a good decade and a half of going out of my mind! Crying myself to sleep each night because i can't and wont let a lover touch me for the sheer feeling of repulsiveness. Some lovers have been cruel while others have just been happy to get sex...all the while going without the pleasure of foreplay as that would mean the unthinkable, them touching or seeing me! It's come to the point where i have written off having kids! The pain thing doesn't factor as an issue but its the being on display and the indiginity of something so natural.

Sadly there is no rationalising with someone that so morbidly unhappy with their appearance that they cry with shame and embarrassment when being seen by a specialist. Now i have to forego the clinical psychologist assessment and counselling sessions. I sincerely hope they don't think but shoving me in a room with a counsellor for 6-12 hours that suddenly i'm going to look down there and think "what was i thinking, it looks like a basket of kittens and not the car crash i once saw!".

At the end of the day all that matters is your perpetual image of yourself. It could take an entire lifetime of someone telling you "it" looks beautiful and you still wouldn't believe it. My advice is to do whatever it takes to make you happy, to make you feel like the star you are...like the star you want to be!

Love to you all! Good luck and stick with the cause!

Lucy xxxxxx


----------



## BagAngel

natalie78 said:


> I looked at some before and after pictures on a plastic surgeon's website and holy crap! I felt so bad for some of those women in the before pictures. I take back my original post in this thread completely! Some images really looked painful!


 
I agree Nat, I looked also & some of those pics were totally gross! I am not a fan of plastic surgery, would never do it but I can understand why the women in those before pics would! So to the OP if it is interfering with your enjoyment of life, then go for it & good luck!


----------



## Vegas Long Legs

God bless you Lucy. Wishing you the best!


----------



## missD

Good luck OP! Wishing you the best. 

If this is interfering with your life and happiness, just nip them! I don't have this issue, but even that, some underwear or tight clothing rides up and gives me a front wedge and that's extremely uncomfortable / painful. I can't image the same thing happening to ladies with this issue - it must be soooo much more uncomfortable.


----------

